# Commercial trucking costs



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Getting my last of nine loads in today  Did not get a chance to go to our state meeting in tahoe because of trucking issues.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

....and so it goes. Hopefully they will fare better making it back into the land of promise than the Donner party.


Keith Jarrett said:


> Getting my last of nine loads in today  Did not get a chance to go to our state meeting in tahoe because of trucking issues.


----------



## John Lockhart (Feb 13, 2005)

Well, I have always said that I don't know 'nothing about 'nothing, but I'm pretty sure this thread is aimed right at me. I guess since I'm the only one here who owns his own semi, I need a lesson about how much it costs to own one from someone who does not. Anyone who thinks we did not run a whole lot of numbers before we bought one is flat out wrong. Unless we blow up an engine or something like that we will save over $20,000 this year alone just making the run from Colorado to Texas and back. 

And yes, I have been shipping bees for over 30 years. I called every trucking company in the country 6 weeks in advance, plus every truck broker in the country. There are no loads in Colorado to back haul, and no one would do it. This has been a problem for years, but it has gotten so bad we had to do something radical. We had several truckers promise to haul a load, only to have them cancel the day they were supposed to be there.

But it looks like I have stepped on the toes of some of the kings of the commercial forum, so its time for me to back out again and say goodbye. There is nothing any of you can learn from a guy like me. You clearly already know it all.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

I just hope that everyone is checking in early with their trucking companies for loads headed out to almonds.
A friend of mine here in Oregon has been using the same "Ma & Pa" trucking outfit for years. He called them and they told him that as of January 1st they will be no longer doing business in California due to CARB.
In a panic, he called another outfit that he has used as a back-up or to beat weather. They told him the same thing.
It's hard to imagine a trucking business that does not go to California but these small 2 - 5 truck outfits are not going to buy all new trucks just to satisfy some ****ameme, pie in the sky rules.
I called my trucking outfit and they told me that they are 100% compliant and not to worry.
If you are using a small outfit it may be well worth your while to check in early just to be on the safe side.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

John Lockhart said:


> Well, I have always said that I don't know 'nothing about 'nothing, but I'm pretty sure this thread is aimed right at me. I guess since I'm the only one here who owns his own semi, I need a lesson about how much it costs to own one from someone who does not. Anyone who thinks we did not run a whole lot of numbers before we bought one is flat out wrong. Unless we blow up an engine or something like that we will save over $20,000 this year alone just making the run from Colorado to Texas and back.
> 
> And yes, I have been shipping bees for over 30 years. I called every trucking company in the country 6 weeks in advance, plus every truck broker in the country. There are no loads in Colorado to back haul, and no one would do it. This has been a problem for years, but it has gotten so bad we had to do something radical. We had several truckers promise to haul a load, only to have them cancel the day they were supposed to be there.
> 
> But it looks like I have stepped on the toes of some of the kings of the commercial forum, so its time for me to back out again and say goodbye. There is nothing any of you can learn from a guy like me. You clearly already know it all.


John: Actually it wasnt aimed directly at you at all and I have no idea what difficulties there may be in getting trucks book in or out of your area in Colorado. I wanted to continue the trucking discussion but felt we were trashing the other thread where the guy was looking for flatbed advice. But it is an important subject for beekeepers to think through. BMAC has openly discussed buying a semi as well. Quite honestly your numbers are pretty much in line with the numbers in the link I provided as well and your observations of the hidden costs of not getting trucks in a timely manner are also quite accurate. I would hope my input as a fellow commercial operator with a similar base of experience has gotten you thinking about how others operate as well. I sure dont see any reason to be offended by a thread about trucking costs, its my second largest annual expense.
BTW I had no idea anyone considered me a "king of the commercial forum"  Thanks.......I think.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

HarryVanderpool said:


> I just hope that everyone is checking in early with their trucking companies for loads headed out to almonds.
> A friend of mine here in Oregon has been using the same "Ma & Pa" trucking outfit for years. He called them and they told him that as of January 1st they will be no longer doing business in California due to CARB.
> In a panic, he called another outfit that he has used as a back-up or to beat weather. They told him the same thing.
> It's hard to imagine a trucking business that does not go to California but these small 2 - 5 truck outfits are not going to buy all new trucks just to satisfy some ****ameme, pie in the sky rules.
> ...


Good suggestion Harry, just what we need. Something else to muck up the process. Unfortunately my experience is that there arent a lot of truckers who can deliver on a promise more than a couple weeks out. The whole trucking scene is pretty fluid and a trucker usually wont make a flat out promise until the truck actually has a load booked into your area. Seems like anything longer than 2 to 3 weeks just turns into kind of a hollow promise.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes so it is a consideration of buying to buy a semi. Been pusing numbers around and I am very unsatisified with the cost and timeliness of commercial trucking. I know a beekeeper in Ga who owns a semi and uses it whenever he needs to use it and its parked most of the time. He told me he saves enough money in shipping by owning his own semi that its far worth the cost. Who says the truck needs to be registered and insured all year long? BTW I checked into insuring a semi. Litterally is 800 more a year than insuring my Ram 5500. Ag plates on it and I am not seeing where its a bad thing. I also see Marks point of a 10 wheeler where I would use it more often. Plus I could moonlight hauling heavy equipment for folks in down time.


----------



## Chip Euliss (Sep 2, 2010)

Sounds like a business void for a beekeeper wishing to expand! Not me, I'm sure some might like to put honey sales, pollination services and bee hauling on their business card? Seems an empty niche of opportunity!!


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

John, will you haul for other keepers as well?


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

John Lockhart said:


> But it looks like I have stepped on the toes of some of the kings of the commercial forum, so its time for me to back out again and say goodbye. There is nothing any of you can learn from a guy like me. You clearly already know it all.


Easy does it John, sir King Jimmy is very easy going well thought out keeper, we were talking about trucking just this last week it's been on alot of our minds lately.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

John Lockhart said:


> But it looks like I have stepped on the toes of some of the kings of the commercial forum, so its time for me to back out again and say goodbye. There is nothing any of you can learn from a guy like me. You clearly already know it all.


Ha,ha,ha. Ain't nobody here that's all that sensitive.

Apparently it fits your business. Good for you. Your profile is kinda sparse. How many colonies do you run?


----------



## scokat (Apr 19, 2011)

I am of the like mind set as BMAC. As I will be retired from my m-f job next oct, I am also looking hard for a good used semi and flatbed. I know it is more involved, there will be extra costs, but i have considered it all and we have pretty much decided to upscale for cross country transport, and not rely on someone else. I still have my 1 ton and gooseneck for local moves.


----------



## John Lockhart (Feb 13, 2005)

OK, sorry guys. I really, really never wanted to buy a semi. But sometimes you have to do something rad. Now as for RAK's question, no I do not haul any other bees or anything else on my truck. I have farm plates on it and a "not for hire" sign on the door. If you start hauling for someone else for money, you are opening a whole new can of worms. 
My tags and insurance are not all that much.
I too am a bit worried about Cal. this season. I hope getting trucks will not be too much trouble, but I'll bet anything that you can count on a big price jump on freight. If trucks do get very hard to find, the almond growers will scream murder when they cannot get bees. And they do have some power.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

All bow down to Sir King Jimmy, king of the commercial bee forum! Ha Ha
Watch out John, if you step on those toes he will CRUSH you !!! Lol


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Bowing also! Any tithes due? Oops, shouldn't have asked that.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

So far the reign of King Jimmy has been merciful, but that's before John pissed him off ...


----------



## G B (Nov 6, 2009)

[


This should make for an interesting year, I talked top our trucker who is In Utah about getting his trucks into California next spring. His comment was that several states has threatened to sue caif, if this was enforced.as federal funds. Go to california as well as other states. So if California wants to impose these regulations on ca if based trucks that's ok. But if they attempt to enforce this on out of state trucks there will bee a problem. I am not in charge of getting the trucks with the operation I go with so I hope we don't have a mess,cause we got strung out last spring pretty bad as it was.will be interesting to see what shakes out. Best to all GB



QUOTE=HarryVanderpool;1021808]I just hope that everyone is checking in early with their trucking companies for loads headed out to almonds.
A friend of mine here in Oregon has been using the same "Ma & Pa" trucking outfit for years. He called them and they told him that as of January 1st they will be no longer doing business in California due to CARB.
In a panic, he called another outfit that he has used as a back-up or to beat weather. They told him the same thing.
It's hard to imagine a trucking business that does not go to California but these small 2 - 5 truck outfits are not going to buy all new trucks just to satisfy some ****ameme, pie in the sky rules.
I called my trucking outfit and they told me that they are 100% compliant and not to worry.
If you are using a small outfit it may be well worth your while to check in early just to be on the safe side.[/QUOTE]


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

George, It's going to be a nightmare for anyone unaware and / or not in compliance.
If you go to the CARB website and read the enforcement pages you will get the drift.
A semi load of bees pulled over and found to be out of compliance will be immediatly placed out of service, bees and all and the fine is up to $10,000.00 PER DAY!!
It will sure be interesting to see this all play out as it affects all commerce, not just bees.
But as it stands right now, there are no ifs, ands or buts about it.
CARB is ready to bring California commerce to a complete stop if necissary to support it's little rules.
I hope every one that plans to run diesel trucks of any size into California after 1/1/14 is doing their homework.
This is drop-dead serious business at this time.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

John Lockhart said:


> OK, sorry guys. I really, really never wanted to buy a semi. But sometimes you have to do something rad. Now as for RAK's question, no I do not haul any other bees or anything else on my truck. I have farm plates on it and a "not for hire" sign on the door. If you start hauling for someone else for money, you are opening a whole new can of worms.
> My tags and insurance are not all that much.
> I too am a bit worried about Cal. this season. I hope getting trucks will not be too much trouble, but I'll bet anything that you can count on a big price jump on freight. If trucks do get very hard to find, the almond growers will scream murder when they cannot get bees. And they do have some power.


John, I have been considering a semi that is clean idle certified. I got thoughts of hiring a driver and start hauling for other folks. Beekeeping freight is almost double of the typical cost. Don't know if its a good idea to stick my foot into another business... very close friend owns an operation of 30 trucks buts its mostly dry van.

My thoughts are that it might be worth getting a new truck and hiring a driver to haul other loads. Its always good to have a business inside of a business. But thats when 1 truck won't be worth it. It has to justify workmans compensation for the hired drivers. Good drivers are very hard to find...

Having a farm truck is a great way into it just for your own use but how many years will it take to justify 100 thousand bucks? I don't send to texas but to Cali so theres no way with an uncertified truck, but boy those older trucks will run for millions.


----------



## John Lockhart (Feb 13, 2005)

RAK, I think a guy could make some good money hauling bees IF you drive it yourself. But every trucking company I have talked to says finding drivers is very hard. I would think finding one who wants to haul bees would be even harder. And yes, you would have to run a truck full time to pay for a new truck. The price of a good tractor is well north of $100K and a new drop deck trailer will set you back another $20-40K depending on how nice a one you buy. That Is why we bought a real nice used one and drive it our self. (we have 5 guys with class A CDL's and run a team when we run) We make a turn around every other day, and trade drivers every two trips. That way no one gets worn out too bad.

And if you have never driven a semi, the better tractors like our W900 are unbelievably quiet and comfortable to drive. Much, much better than our 10 wheeler. We were all shocked by that part. Once you get on the highway they are so long that they track real straight, and you can just lean back and point it down the road. I still don't want to do it for a living, but it is much nicer that I was expecting.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice hearing first hand experience John. Thanks.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

John: Lots of questions if I may. What kind of mileage are you getting loaded vs. empty. How about insurance? Does it go up the more states you travel in? I'm assuming IFTA? How difficult is it to become legal in each state? 
In thinking how it might apply to our scenario, I could see it working in the fall when the bees arent doing much and schedules aren't so critical. To do it in the spring, though, when bee populations are really exploding and timing is everything is another matter. It's around 950 miles and realistically with a 3 day turnaround I would be looking at a good 3 weeks + with a single truck and losing a good man or two in the process. I look at hiring trucks as hiring help as much as anything. The way it works for us is all of our manpower on each end stay busy doing all the pooling, distributing and feeding or supering as needed. Yes, we have to deal with some drivers that make me wonder who on earth am I trusting my bees to but somehow we still always seem to pull it off within about 10 days and even then with a sprimg like this past one we may still be dealing with swarming issues. Of course all this is predicated on being able to find trucks when you need them. We have built up quite a few relationships and quite often get complemented by drivers on how neat the loads are and how easy the loading and unloading process went, and I always keep a checkbook in my pocket and usually hand them a check upon unloading with (for certain drivers) a compliment on a job well done, a handshake and perhaps a reminder that there are still more bees to be hauled if there is any way you can work it out.


----------



## Honey Hive Farms (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow I used to really want a truck to move bees, etc. After looking at the truckers report will stay doing what we do. We run a normal truck that pulls 10,000 pounds, nothing like what you big players do, but really works for us. We pollenate in California with only 200 hives and our broker takes care of them and pays us on everything he pollenates in Cali. We move back and forth an extra 100 to 200 hives a year depending on the need. Our trailer only hauls 100 hives, ya that isn't many, but if you look at our cost compared to the larger truck, not looking so bad.

GOODS> we don't have to stop at weigh stations, don't have to fill up at night for an hour so the bees don't burn up, I run 85 miles an hour, still sleep in my truck (don't ever leave the girls,,rrr rrr the bees you know what I mean), it cost me $1600 round trip from Missouri to California, I can drive when and how long I want to as I don't have to log driving times, etc.

So far so good.

We deliver package bees in 17 states and can haul up to 450 a load. But if something happens, break down, etc and I loose packages my losses aren't as large, etc. 
Sometimes smaller is ok.

Also if we are empty we haul for other bee companies or go to you ship .com and get a load so we aren't empty.

Truck on!!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Well HHF, I think you are supposed to go through weigh stations being 10,000lbs. What's a "normal truck"? A pickup? W/ a gooseneck trailer?

Are you licensed to Haul For Hire?


----------



## John Lockhart (Feb 13, 2005)

You are very right. If you are hauling bees on a trailer that big, you need a DOT number, and annual inspection, and you had better stop at weigh stations. Anything over 10K GVW has to do that. Man, you get caught running a scale with no DOT, no inspection, no CDL, You had better have deep pockets.
Jim, We are getting 5.5 mpg for the round trip. We don't take time to figure it one way since it runs both ways every run anyway. Yes, we run farm tags and IFTA and that will get you by in every state I know of except NM which has a mileage tax you have to pay at the scale. I happen to know a beek from SD over in the Huntsville area who does the same, and he said it works great for him. Now my brother pays the bills, but if I remember right our insurance was not bad at all. Can't say exactly how much, but it was not a "holly carp" minute.
And there is no way we could have done this a few years ago. Two of my brothers sons came on after college (bought their own bees) plus the oldest ones best friend went in with him, so we have the best crew of over-qualified help you could ever ask for. 
So we can have a guy or two on one end loading, two guys driving and a guy on the other end un-loading. A deal like that clearly will not work for most people, but it sure is nice for us.


----------



## Honey Hive Farms (Nov 1, 2012)

Well been ok so far for several years. Use a Nissan Armada pulling 9000 lbs using either a dump trailer or a enclosed with climate control. The enclosed is around a 6x12 double axel and have been pulled over 3 or 4 times by the po po trying to get my bees out of the heat and no problems, thank goodness warnings. I thank you for you concern, I don't want to break the law or get into trouble. We are very careful to follow each states rules, Cali being the hardest.
See you on the road.


----------



## MNbees (May 27, 2013)

We run our own truck with no hopes of hauling ALL our bees. In our own truck we can haul a load to TX, turn around and drive back empty for another and still bee 500-700 bucks ahead of paying someone. (and thats only at 2.50 pr mile figure). After one round trip run the trucks computer says 7 mpg average. Also there is some benefit to having a REAL bee hauler. Our truck is a 53 ft stepdeck. That means you can put 480 on the lower deck and still have the whole step for anything else you want. Also a light combo, ours can take 51,000lbs.
the insurance is cheap because we are not for hire. Although we do haul some bees for other folks and an occasional load of lumber coming out of east texas headed north. But really the convenience is huge. There is really something about not feeling pressured by the truck for hire.
Also we haul our own honey to buyers, also able to haul syrup if needed. 

As for the CA thing, i started a thread months ago about it and no one seemed concerned.
But if you look deep you will find that you are able to register your truck as low usage in CA, this means 1000 miles or less per year in CA.
Also you can get one 3 day permit per year. 

This fall after a few back loads and a few loads of bees for other keepers we were able to haul our bees south for almost nothing.


----------



## John Lockhart (Feb 13, 2005)

MN- that is a nice looking rig. A Volvo I assume? We bought a Kenworth because it was the best used truck we could find for a price we were willing to pay. They ride nice, but they do not get as good mileage as one like yours. Looking at all those singles on your truck reminds me that we are planning on hauling our bees home this year as mostly singles. You can get a whole bunch on a 53' drop deck!


----------



## scokat (Apr 19, 2011)

Wife asked me a question I couldn't completely answer. Why are loads not transported in a refrigerated dry van, set around 50-55 degrees? Keeps the bees cool, wont overheat, can fresh air can be let in through door vents? Ok i'm ready...hiding behind a wall waiting for the shots..:lookout:


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Olivarez _does _use a "_climate controlled_" trailer to haul package bees: 

http://www.ohbees.com/gallery.php?gazpart=view&gazimage=171
You can see part of the heat pump on the end of the trailer in a photo at the link. "Reefers" actually both heat and cool, depending on the settings and outside temperature, so they really aren't strictly "reefers".


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

my day job is a transport refer mechanic... getting enough fresh air thru the load without a custom built trailer is not going to happen...circulateing air within the trailer evenly is going to limit you to about 2/3 full. your load is going to be a lot smaller than a 53 ft. drop flat...almost all of the new trailers do not have any outside vents. this saves on refer fuel... this idea is a thought but not for the real world. fresh air and moisture will not allow it...a refer unit is really a heat pump it will work great for heating supers or for a honey house up to 80 degrees stock or modify slightly for say 100 degrees [f.]


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

That might explain the vertical (vent?) pipe seen in this interior view of an _Olivarez _trailer:


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

messed up connections while trying to post


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

note: the top load line below the top. note: the air spaces along the walls. a standard trailer has smooth fiberglass walls. and a similar load line. note: the distance between the packages as opposed to a stack of hives. the package trailer is short, on a refer that requires some circulation a canvas air chute is hung from the roof and the load line may be set lower. the aluminum floors in a refer are grooved for drainage, if more than minimal air circulation is required the load must be on pallets.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

scokat said:


> Wife asked me a question I couldn't completely answer. Why are loads not transported in a refrigerated dry van, set around 50-55 degrees? Keeps the bees cool, wont overheat, can fresh air can be let in through door vents? Ok i'm ready...hiding behind a wall waiting for the shots..:lookout:


It really isnt a dumb question at all and I have heard of it being done on occassion. As a matter of fact I had a non-refer 24' van truck that I used to hand load and hauled lots of bees out of the south without incident before we were palletized. If it was going to be a warm evening of loading I would buy lots of ice and throw a bag on each stack as we were loading. The truck had vents cut in the front and top and we would leave the back door open and net the opening. 
Probably the biggest factor why they arent used for semis is it isnt very convenient or fast to load everything through the back door, and would require a different pallet design to allow a pallet jack to come in from the side. Another reason would be weight as a refer is considerably heavier than a step or flatbed. Another worry would be if there were a problem with the refer on the road the bees could easily smother if it were warm at all. The advantages would be quite significant, though, when hauling in extreme temps either hot or cold.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

You have no idea how much heat a beehive can create until you close a trailer load door and run 1,000 miles. Open the door to a lot of dead bees if you don't have a really good refrigeration unit. Guys I have heard of have two of them on their box trailers in case on breaks down.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Somewhere in Australia they run refridge vans. The side walls slide open and bees are loaded.


----------



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

refer truck are used by a few beeks between Idaho & CA, they have special pallets that bee pallets are put on, think they ship about 380 per load and need pallet jack & additional crew to unload.

nothing new, just not everyone knows everyone, & everyone tries new things that they do tell about.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

I heard thru the grapevine some clean idle trucks will be working with older trucks at the Ca border to finish running loads legally. Not sure if that is true or not, just something I heard.

So has anyone ever hauled bees on a lowboy/ removable gooseneck trailer?


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

MNbees said:


> the insurance is cheap because we are not for hire. Although we do haul some bees for other folks and an occasional load of lumber coming out of east texas headed north. But really the convenience is huge. There is really something about not feeling pressured by the truck for hire.


So you can switch your insurance over for hire and put a cargo value insurance on your current commercial insurance policy to haul for hire. Once you are done hauling someones stuff you just switch your insurance back to the way it was, my insurance charges me roughly 5 bucks per 24 hours for up to 25K cargo insurance on a 500 dollar deductable.


----------



## MNbees (May 27, 2013)

BMAC said:


> So you can switch your insurance over for hire and put a cargo value insurance on your current commercial insurance policy to haul for hire. Once you are done hauling someones stuff you just switch your insurance back to the way it was, my insurance charges me roughly 5 bucks per 24 hours for up to 25K cargo insurance on a 500 dollar deductable.


Well no it does not work that easy and i wish it did.
To be able to haul for hire you need to have an active MC#(motor carrier) and to get that you need to have 750,000 worth of liability. As well as get somethings approved by the FMCSA.

Commercial truck insurance is very expensive, 8k-12k per year.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

To get an MC# and approval for hauling non hazardous commodities is 300 bucks and my insurance company quoted me 1900 a year for the required FMCSA coverage of $750,00.00. I am sure some insurances cost 8-12K annually for commercial trucking. 

Does FMCSA require you to hold for hire 750,00.00 coverage if you are not actually engaged in hauling anything? Any owner/operator for hire truckers here that can help clear this up?


----------



## scokat (Apr 19, 2011)

I would like an answer to this also. BMAC, who is your ins carrier? I am actively checking around for liability for the business, and truck ins.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

I use Progressive Commercial Insurance. I did some browsing on the New Entrant Program from FMCSA for financial responsibility. The only thing I found in there is that you have to 1 document your insurance coverage with them and 2 can prove it at your place of business to include your whole policy coverage. I did not find anything in there that states you must have this insurance on your vehicle 365 days per year. My point is I dont see anything in there where I have to carry that coverage when I am NOT for hire. My insurance only jumps 1100 annually when I do switch it over to For Hire with cargo coverage and its prorated only for the days I have it set to that coverage.

So other than another federal paperwork drill and 300 bucks I dont see the big deal about getting the MC# and using the For Hire commercial insurance only when I need the For Hire commercial insurance.


----------



## MNbees (May 27, 2013)

well shucks that sounds easy


----------



## scokat (Apr 19, 2011)

BMAC, remember who you work for...its never that easy, and they are never there to help...that being said, there appears to be a faint light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes so you are correct about that. Maybe it just appears to be easier now. Atleast it doesn't appear to be intimidating and it cant be worse than attempting to get a loan/mortgage thru the USDA. Thats a nightmare of paperwork.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

>  I dont see anything in there where I have to carry that coverage when I am NOT for hire. 

This section may be disappointing to you then: :lookout:
http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/rules-regulations/administration/fmcsr/fmcsrruletext.aspx?reg=387.7

Here is a snippet:


> (b)(1) Policies of insurance, surety bonds, and endorsements required under this section shall remain in effect continuously until terminated. Cancellation may be effected by the insurer or the insured motor carrier giving 35 days' notice in writing to the other. The 35 days' notice shall commence to run from the date the notice is mailed. Proof of mailing shall be sufficient proof of notice.
> http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/rules-regulations/administration/fmcsr/fmcsrruletext.aspx?reg=387.7


There is an exception to allow _Mexican _carriers to have temporary US insurance coverage!


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Not disappointing. I am not ALWAYS correct. Just most the time!:lpf:

Still to carry that insurance fulltime for me isnt really that much more than I am paying now. So I would have to make a little extra money to cover the expense of having an MC#


----------

